# Ubuntu account lock timer



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 19, 2010)

There any way to change the timer that locks the account after inactivity or disable it?


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 19, 2010)

How to change desktop lockout time?

Google is your friend.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 19, 2010)

95Viper said:


> How to change desktop lockout time?
> 
> Google is your friend.



haha. i searched the last time i used ubuntu on my laptop, which was 3 weeks ago maybe. didnt find much. thanks tho


----------

